# LulzSc Hacker Apparently Arrested



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2011)

Around 11 a.m., Sony Computer Entertainment’s Developer Network Source Code was hacked and uploaded to several file sharing websites by a group of hackers known as Lulz Security (LulzSec) under the Twitter name @LulzSec.

One member of the group, Robert Cavanaugh, was apprehended and taken into custody by the FBI after an apparent counter hack, according to an internal chat log from their private IRC server, posted through SecList, a network mapper website.

The developer network source code leaked by the group on June 6 is principally the design recipe for the resource network where developers embed their programming, like PlayStation games. With it, hackers would be able to make changes to it, reverse-engineering the network and creating duplicates or different versions.

They would also be able use the source code to find holes in the system and exploit them, wreaking further havoc on Sony’s already battered network security team.

Although previous hacks into the network allowed many people to illegally download games for free and access Sony programming resources, it is possible that with the source code, a hacker could potentially duplicate a form of the network so that he would have constant real time access to it.

LulzSec has been targeting Sony in particular due to legal action that Sony took in January against hacker George “GeoHot” Hotz for jailbreaking the PlayStation 3 system.

LulzSec, among other individual hackers, have compromised Sony computer networks multiple times in the past few weeks following the highly publicized PlayStation Network hack.

They recently breached Sony Pictures and stole 150,000 records, claiming they had access to a database with more than 4.5 million records. LulzSec stated “SonyPictures.com was owned by a very simple SQL injection, one of the most primitive and common vulnerabilities, as we should all know by now. From a single injection, we accessed EVERYTHING. Why do you put such faith in a company that allows itself to become open to these simple attacks?”

The recent hack is also significant in that it comes only a day before the Electronic Entertainment Expo in Los Angeles in which Sony is expected to publicly and directly apologize for their response to the PSN and Qriocity breach in April, while also introducing new technology and products.[/p]





Source

Lulz!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

That was quick...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

told you the mib would be after them! you don't fuck with fbi sites


----------



## zachpl (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Interesting... this article claims one of us was arrested: http://bit.ly/koKSkV That's strange because all of us are still here. Uh-oh!
> QUOTESo if we're here... and someone is arrested... then how did... we... oh lawdy, Robert Cavanaugh. You dun goofed.



http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony Sunk the Lulz boat lo

oh wait they sunk the wrong boat


----------



## zachpl (Jun 7, 2011)

No one was arrested according to their twitter. That source is unreliable.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

its just sony trying to look like there doing something

bet the just saw a name and was like GO GO GO


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> No one was arrested according to their twitter. That source is unreliable.


"that source is unreliable, use twitter"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh man this site hasn't given me a good laugh in ages, thanks for that mate.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> No one was arrested according to their twitter. That source is unreliable.


Erhmm.. whats this turning out to be now?
Anyway, i am sure we all want an end to this Sony hacking series.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then who was arrested?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

Their twitter says no one was arrested. Though who knows...

Oh so Sony was planning to apologize. That's good to know I suppose.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny.

So they arrested a wrong person? Or they arrested just one so, they're just saying that isn't the same as getting them all?

Someone should make a movie about this.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> *snip*
> http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec


I see Nyan Cat


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't taze me, bro! don't taze me for real!

btw what does that little girl's dad have to do with Rober Cavanaugh? random.... (anyone not in the know, "You dun goofed" is something that anonymous griefed out of some innocent little 4chan girl's father a short while ago. sad.)

Hope the FBI catches all these criminals tbh.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. I don't even know if someone got arrested or not. Lies can be pulled out from both ends. I like how the article claims that LulzSec is hacking Sony because of the GeoHot incident. Is this true though? Have they even said that themselves?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> *don't taze me, bro! don't taze me for real!*
> 
> btw what does that little girl's dad have to do with Rober Cavanaugh? random.... (anyone not in the know, "You dun goofed" is something that anonymous griefed out of some innocent little 4chan girl's father a short while ago. sad.)


It's a meme. It's not necessarily related to Jessi Slaughter.

It's like asking what the University of Florida guy has to do with this thread. (@ bold part)



Now, on topic. I want to know what is going on with this.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone donated $7,200 to LulzSec. lolol


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Someone donated $7,200 to LulzSec. lolol


In bitcoins, that is.

The source of that news article is of a pastebin document that lulzsec claim is false, check their twitter.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> lol. I don't even know if someone got arrested or not. Lies can be pulled out from both ends. I like how the article claims that LulzSec is hacking Sony because of the GeoHot incident. Is this true though? Have they even said that themselves?


Maybe they are hacking for the lulz. XD


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 7, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it was one of them, it's likely they aren't getting any information, hackers are some of the most persistent people I've seen. Probably just some unlucky bastard running a tor proxy that they just happened to be using.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol and what's funny is you won't see Sony coming out and saying "yeah, we got the wrong guy".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Lol and what's funny is you won't see Sony coming out and saying "yeah, we got the wrong guy".


Except Sony wasn't the one who _apparently arrested_ the hacker from LulzSec.

It was the FBI.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd actually find it hilarious if almighty FBI got the wrong guy.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 7, 2011)

If they're saying the article was fake, why is everyone still assuming someone was arrested at all?


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FBI can make mistakes. I do however find it more likely that they just arrested a scapegoat to appease the crowds. Sad, but it's not something new.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That was quick...



He put himself at exposure by uploading the source code for the network, the FBI was able to counter hack him and find out where he was located. I guess that means his buddies will soon be behind bars. As much as I dislike Sony going after PS3 hackers, the Internet is a lot safer knowing that this scum bag is going to be locked up.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm...Riiiight...

They were asking to get caught. It had to happen.


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2011)

They asked for it. For people smart enough to hack into all the sites they did (including the FBI), they seem extremely stupid. They have no common sense at all.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> They asked for it. For people smart enough to hack into all the sites they did (including the FBI), they seem extremely stupid. They have no common sense at all.



According to Lulzsec, they're all still there. They have no clue who was arrested.


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we'll see. They may of course be messing with people. Or trying to pretend like nothing happened. Or maybe the FBI got the wrong guys. We'll see. But that still doesn't make them any less foolish.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're pretty ridiculous, yeah. If this is fake, or a screw up though, it doesn't matter much.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it was that guy down their street using only wep encryption, or the coffee shop owner with free wifi, or some unfortunate guy running a tor proxy...

Or maybe the FBI just really screwed up.

Or you know, lulzsec could be lying.


Lots of possibilities atm.


----------



## Makar (Jun 7, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/77868183419240448

Pretty sure they are still there....

EDIT: Oops, already posted.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh FBI, you cards.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2011)

if another hack occurs then no one was arrested or these guys are truly crazy. otherwise, i dont think they would do something like this (hacking) if they werent behind an invisibility cloak


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 7, 2011)

check out this article http://www.dailytech.com/LulzSec+Hacked+No...rticle21832.htm


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

I really hate these guys. They act real smooth on the internet and such but in reality I bet they wouldn't  be able to take one good punch. I hope the FBI DOES arrest the real culprits.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 7, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/yut4P6qN

quite funny reading



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Despite the fact that we're laughing heartily right now, we do take care of our subcrew, and as such the person who leaked those logs (m_nerva) has been completely hacked inside and out. We have all his online accounts, all his personal information, all the illegal things he's done on record. We destroyed him so hard that he sat there apologizing to us all night on IRC for what he did. His mother probably spanked him after we wrecked his home connection. Uh-oh, m_nerva!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Lol and what's funny is you won't see Sony coming out and saying "yeah, we got the wrong guy".


Just like you won't get LulzSec saying "Yes, one of us has been arrested", basically admitting the guilt of one of their members before it even goes to trial.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thinking lulzsec might have lost a person. Even though they're playing it off like Sony fucked up, I somehow don't think that's true.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I'm thinking lulzsec might have lost a person. Even though they're playing it off like Sony fucked up, I somehow don't think that's true.


After what we've all seen there's a massive possibility Sony _did_ fuck up.

Again.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but this is quite a different matter. This comes down to word against word, and Lulzsec wouldn't reveal if one of them got arrested (It would ruin their image) and if the FBI is as competent as I hope they are, then they caught someone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it wouldn't. They catch one person, but until the FBI catch all of LulzSec, LulzSec has every right to brag. Especially if they keep hacking Sony. If they do, and they don't get caught, LulzSec wins in the end and the FBI couldn't finish their job.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't. They catch one person, but until the FBI catch all of LulzSec, LulzSec has every right to brag. Especially if they keep hacking Sony. If they do, and they don't get caught, LulzSec wins in the end and the FBI couldn't finish their job.



They got one guy. They can easily make him talk. Torture isn't even out of the question. Yes, that's illegal to torture someone, but they obviously still do those things in secrecy.


----------



## coolness (Jun 7, 2011)

YES fuck you lulzsec yes yes yes yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> YES fuck you lulzsec yes yes yes yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No actually. You should probably read the whole thread before declaring victory. The title is not correct.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 7, 2011)

When you hack the government, expect agents to come knocking, let this be a warning to snot nosed hackers who want to increase their rep.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 7, 2011)

What the eff are you all talking about ? Didn't you read that NO ONE has been arrested ? Either Lulz are still complete and the fbi told shit, or the fbi got the wrong one, or (what I dont think) is that Lulz is lying and one of them has been arrested. but from the information of their twitter, no one has been arrested, so there is no "warning to snot nosed hackers who want to increase their rep" yet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

For the love of...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> One member of the group, Robert Cavanaugh, was apprehended and taken into custody by the FBI after an apparent counter hack, according to an internal chat log from their private IRC server, posted through SecList, a network mapper website.



Unless Sony has some nice, silver handcuffs and a badge saying, "I'm the law", *the FBI arrested the guy.*


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Unless Sony has some nice, silver handcuffs and a badge saying, "I'm the law", *the FBI arrested the guy.*


Didn't you hear? Sony controls the police. And the FBI.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

there just working on there next game


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Didn't you hear? Sony controls the police. And the FBI.



Oh, indeed. How silly of me to forget.
Since I control the aliens in space, I'll tell them to avoid this planet. 
The law here is perfectly fine with Sony controlling them, no need for me to call in the alien cavalry


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry sorry sorry that I swapped the names. I was a bit confused with the whole lulzsec stuff so I swapped fbi for sony. my sentence still makes sense


----------

